# .



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

.Changed my mind


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Déja .


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

How many minds does Lawrence have?

Personally I have the misfortune of having only one.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Hmm I forgot


----------

